# Credit to KindleBoards for book purchases



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Just want to make sure I am doing this correctly. As long as I click on the "Get Kindle Books" link at the top of the page, I can hunt and click on any book and KindleBoards will get some credit for any book I purchase from Amazon? I usually average between 5 to 10 books a week. If Amazon kicks back to you guys, that is awesome!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, that is correct.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Also...

If there is picture of a book in a thread, you can purchase straight from that.  The board will get credit.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes - and thank you for asking about it. In fact, the site gets credit for *any* purchase you make on Amazon, even if it's not in the Kindle area - as long as you clicked from a link on our pages to get to Amazon. 

It's a really good program and I think Amazon is brilliant for how it has implemented it.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, shoot!  

I just made a "Black Friday" purchase from Amazon the other day.  

Wish I had known this then  

Onward now,

Marci


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I will be sure to link to Amazon through KindleBoards from now on. I also order items other than books from Amazon. You never know when something "cool" will catch my eye...lol!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I will be sure to link to Amazon through KindleBoards from now on. I also order items other than books from Amazon. You never know when something "cool" will catch my eye...lol!


I've gotten into that habit now. Before I leave the Board this morning, if I can ever tear myself away, I'll be making another purchase. Gotta keep this Board going.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok, one more question. Does Amazon tell you who purchased? I am getting ready to buy a couple series, I have them all in hard cover but want them on Ken. Just curious if there is anyway we can make sure KindleBoards is getting credit for the books we buy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I will be sure to link to Amazon through KindleBoards from now on. I also order items other than books from Amazon. You never know when something "cool" will catch my eye...lol!


I think Kindleboards even gets credit for non-book purchases, so long as you *get to* Amazon by using the "Amazon" link at the top of your KB screen. Or, for that matter, by using the "Get Kindlebooks" link and then, once you are at Amazon, navigating away from the Kindle store and into other departments.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I just discovered you guys recently and think what you are doing here is great! If I can help out by doing something as easy as connecting to Amazon through this site before I click the "Buy Now" button, I am totally on board!


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying a new PC from amazon so I'm setting up the link here - seemed a good thread to put it in. this is my first time using linkmaker too, so it's also a test...

maybe my new pc



















keep your fingers crosssed - buying anything computer related is like pulling teeth when the hubby gets involved...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Ok, one more question. Does Amazon tell you who purchased? I am getting ready to buy a couple series, I have them all in hard cover but want them on Ken. Just curious if there is anyway we can make sure KindleBoards is getting credit for the books we buy.


There's not really a way to make sure, but I believe it's very reliable.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

bosslady said:


> I'm thinking of buying a new PC from amazon so I'm setting up the link here - seemed a good thread to put it in. this is my first time using linkmaker too, so it's also a test...
> 
> maybe my new pc
> 
> ...


Ooh - a Tablet. I love mine. Toshiba is a good brand too.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I think Kindleboards even gets credit for non-book purchases, so long as you *get to* Amazon by using the "Amazon" link at the top of your KB screen. Or, for that matter, by using the "Get Kindlebooks" link and then, once you are at Amazon, navigating away from the Kindle store and into other departments.


Yes, Jim is exactly right. Whatever purchases end up being acquired at Amazon, the site gets credited so long as you hopped to Amazon through one of our affiliate links. Any of the Amazon-related links in our menu bar ("Amazon", "Get Kindle", "Get Kindle Books") are affiliate links, and any link in a post that was made with Link-Maker is an affiliate link.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

ooohhhhhh a new computer! I will keep my fingers crossed for you! I am getting my hubby a new computer for Christmas. He is a long time gamer and has been drooling over Alienware computers for awhile now. The computer he has now keeps getting hot and locking up in the middle of his game. So since he lets me dress Ken and buy books for him whenever I want, plus as long as he is gaming he is otherwise occupied   , I think it can only be a benifit to me to gift him a new computer. (P.S. The Alienware computers are also reallllllly cool. They have lights and stuff   )


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm buying my grandson a mini-computer through Amazon.  I have quite a few reward points through my Amazon Visa, so it'll be affordable.  Have to call them and get those points today or he'll be getting a wrapped photo of it for Christmas.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> (P.S. The Alienware computers are also reallllllly cool. They have lights and stuff  )


You are so incredibly right! For those who do not know, the link below takes you to a picture of one of their computers.











You are getting your husband a great gift since he's a gamer! Mayhap you can post some after-Christmas pics of him zoned out on it  

Marci


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't want to rain on anyone's parade, but our experience with these folks (Alienware) was not good.  We ordered a system for my son several years ago as a Christmas present and it never arrived.  The delivery people (Airborne Express) had taken it to the wrong house and forged a delivery signature -- not even very well.  Neither they nor Alienware would admit fault.  I don't expect them to give stuff away free, but we had all kinds of documentation attesting to the fact that we hadn't signed for the thing.  At first they sent a replacement but then billed us a second time without notice, and refused to remove either billing.  

Fortunately, in February, when our neighbor around the corner got home from her trip she realized the box wasn't hers (a maid had taken it in without paying attention to the addressee) and alerted us.   Alienware did reverse the billing when we sent the unit back.  But they were not nice about it at all. . . . . .basically accused us of lying to get a second one free with no apology when we sent the one back.

Anyway, we won't buy from Alienware again, nor any company that uses Airborne Express for delivery.  Just our experience, of course.  YMMV.

Ann


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, that doesn't sound good. They have been great with us so far. They already have my money. They call me every other day or so to update me on the build. I am going to cross my fingers and hope we don't have any problems with delivery.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Alienware is owned by Dell now.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Alienware is owned by Dell now.


*When we were waiting on my laptop from Dell...they use DHL who I cannot recommend. Two delivery attempts without leaving a note so that I could at least figure out what time he was there and make sure I was definitely home the next day. I called DHL to find out where my laptop was and the nice customer service person said that the driver should have left me a note and I told her that each time there wasn't a note left for me.

I did finally catch the driver the next day who was adamant that he left me notes. Liars...all of them! Not only that...they never would have left it with my neighbor who is always home.*


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

This is nice to know!  Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Alienware is a great brand of computers but they seem kind of expensive to me.  They are very popular with gamers that can afford them.  I am not one of them.

Fortunately, I know most of my delivery people and they are good about leaving my packages where i can find them or a not if needed.  They also know to leave nothing with my neighbors.  I don't like them and we do not 'socialize"

I don't see a book link on top of the page but I guess as long as I go to Amazon through here it doesn't matter.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Alienware is a little pricey, but most gaming systems are now. My hubby has been drooling over the Alienware computers for a few years now. We are out in the boonies and gaming is really the only entertainment/hobby he has. I Kindle, he games...lol. If I keep him happy and occupied, more time I get to spend with Ken...hehehe!


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

bosslady said:


> I'm thinking of buying a new PC from amazon so I'm setting up the link here - seemed a good thread to put it in. this is my first time using linkmaker too, so it's also a test...


Hey Harvey - I bought the laptop, so hopefully the credits will be coming your way soon...

how much does the board get per dollar spent, anyway?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I ordered five books today so harvey's getting 10% of 0.00....they were free books. lol. I'll be ordering a Lamy Safari fountain pen and converter this week and I am going create a link here and order it...just so Kindleboards can benefit from the purchase. I love fountain pens.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I think all you have to do for this board to get the credit is go to amazon through the link at the top of the page in the black header.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Dori said:


> I think all you have to do for this board to get the credit is go to amazon through the link at the top of the page in the black header.


yeah, I figured that, but I spent so much time on Amazon narrowing down all the choices that I didn't want to do it again so I made a direct link. I figured the credit going to Kindleboards would compensate for the extra space I took up in the thread!


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Yes - and thank you for asking about it. In fact, the site gets credit for *any* purchase you make on Amazon, even if it's not in the Kindle area - as long as you clicked from a link on our pages to get to Amazon.
> 
> It's a really good program and I think Amazon is brilliant for how it has implemented it.


I took Amazon out of my favorites and added Kindle Boards to my favorites. Now if I want anything from Amazon, I have to get to it via Kindle Boards. I'm ordering a camera for my daughter for Christmas CHA-CHING.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Whoops -- I didn't realize this board gets credit for anything from Amazon, I thought it was just books. I'll re-do my shopping strategy, since I have one of those freakin' happy boxes show up about once a week. 

How do the credits work when the book is free? Is it a percentage of the sale, or a straight fee even if the book is free?

On a side note,


Vegas_Asian said:


> I'll be ordering a Lamy Safari fountain pen and converter this week and I am going create a link here and order it...just so Kindleboards can benefit from the purchase. I love fountain pens.


I have a thing for pens too. I like fountain pens as well, but they don't like the fact I'm left handed. I always looking for a very quick drying ink.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I got my grandson a mini laptop from Amazon through KB.  I was going to buy the printer, too, but WalMart had a 3-1 HP printer for $29.  Too good to resist.  Sorry, Harvey.  

But I did buy several DVDs, an SD card, solar Christmas lights and a desk calendar.  Have I redeemed myself?


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Good thing I found this threat!  I am going to get buy a ton of gifts from Amazon this weekend.  I will make sure I click through here first!


----------

